# Übersicht: spezielle Parts fürs Custom-Kinderrad



## stubenhocker (22. März 2012)

Ich würde diesen Thread gern dazu nutzen einen Überblick über spezielle Teile für den Aufbau eines Kinderrades zu erstellen. 
Lenker, Vorbau, Schaltung etc. sind relativ einfach zu finden, da bedient man sich bei den Großen und kürzt bei Bedarf (Lenker), schwieriger wirds bei Kurbeln in Längen <150mm, Gabeln, Sätteln und Pedalen-dazu soll dieser Thread dienen.
Alex


HARO C4 Racing BMX Pro (20")   (gibts derzeit für 99 bei klickerdiklack)






Canti-Schellen (von Pace?) nachrüsten, dann klappts auch mit dem Bremsen 

SINZ Expert Alu BMX Cranks






für Vierkant-Innenlager in 5mm-Schritten von 115mm-180mm
für ISIS-Innenlager in 5mm-Schritten von 155-180mm


MICHE Young Crank Set 






125/145/155/165mm


Pedale:

aus dem BMX-Regal, z.B. Haro Resin Small Block Plastic






derzeit bietet chainreactioncycles.com verschiedene KONA-Kid-Rahmen in verschiedenen Größen zu gescheiten Preisen an


----------



## Rolf (12. Oktober 2012)

Speichen:

http://www.speedwareshop.de/Sapim-Laser-silber-gebogen
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...4837590/s/Sapim-Laser-Speichen-2-0-1-5mm.html

Felgen:
AlexRims Felge DA16 20" http://www.eaxxx.de/ebiz/index.php?page=categorie&cat=14
Diverse Felgen: http://www.pedalkraft.de/felgen.htm
20" Aero-Felge 32L http://www.toxy-liegerad.de/Einzelk...r - Reifen/20-Aero-Felge-32L-::100560570.html
20" Toxy "lite-w8" Felge 32L http://www.toxy-liegerad.de/Einzelk...fen/20-Toxy-lite-w8-Felge-32L::100560560.html nur 260g, aber 39â¬
Diverse Felgen: http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteile/Laufraeder-und-Naben/Felgen/Felgen-26/

Gabel:
http://www.toxy-liegerad.de/Schnaep...l-20-Light-mit-hydr-Daempfung::100560588.html (unter SchnÃ¤ppchen, aber dennoch nicht ganz billig)
http://www.toxy-liegerad.de/Einzelkomponenten-Zubehoer/Federungssysteme:::63_31.html
RST / Federgabel / Capa / 20 Zoll: http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...ad-Gewinde-schwarz-glaenzend.html?cat=165129&

Kurbel:
Kettenradgarnitur SR-Suntour XCT JR T202 42/32/22 ZÃ¤hne, 152mm: http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteil...T-JR-T202-42-32-22-Zaehne-152mm-schwarz.html?
Kettenradgarnitur SR-Suntour XCT JR T202 / 42/32/22 ZÃ¤hne, 152mm: http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...untour-XCT-JR-T202-42-32-22-Zaehne-152mm.html
Sugino - XD Kurbel 4-Kant - 3fach: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-TEILE/Kurbeln/Kurbel/Sugino-XD-Kurbel-4-Kant-3fach-1.html
SINZ EXPERT 'SQUARE' ALU: http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_kurbeln.htm
Redline "Flight Microline" Kurbel Set: http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_...cts_id=2778&XTCsid=gs4n11p8aq75s2ufobcj7ubps1

Reifen:
Schwalbe Mow Joe Performance Faltbar 20x1.85: http://www.cycle-aix.de/Schwalbe-Mow-Joe-Performance-Faltbar-20x185-47-406-schwarz-Skin
Schwalbe Mow Joe Performance Faltbar 20x2.00: http://www.cycle-aix.de/Schwalbe-Mow-Joe-Performance-Faltbar-20x200-50-406-schwarz-Skin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (12. Oktober 2012)

Danke fürs Weiterarbeiten 
Manchmal gehen die Link ins Leere, vielleicht wärs besser den Produktnamen zu schreiben und dann den Link extra zu setzen, dann kann man ggf. googeln.
Alex


----------



## Rolf (12. Oktober 2012)

Das war jetzt nur schnell copy-paste... ich werds noch überarbeiten


----------



## TonySoprano (12. Oktober 2012)

dann hier auch nochmal 

Schwalbe Mow Joe faltbar 20"x1,85 fÃ¼r 15,33â¬

http://www.cycle-aix.de/Schwalbe-Mow-Joe-Performance-Faltbar-20x185-47-406-schwarz-Skin


----------



## TonySoprano (12. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> HARO C4 Racing BMX Pro (20")
> Canti-Schellen (von Pace?) nachrüsten, dann klappts auch mit dem Bremsen



Hast Du die Gabel gekauft, bzw. weißt Du den Durchmesser der Holme?


----------



## dennisen (12. Oktober 2012)

Super Idee, der Fred 

Pedale:
(Gewicht 210g / Paar)

*Xpedo XCF03AC

*


*Xpedo Traverse XCF05AC*


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Oktober 2012)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> Hast Du die Gabel gekauft, bzw. weißt Du den Durchmesser der Holme?


 
Nee, müsste man über den Hersteller bzw. Anbieter rauskriegen.
Alex


----------



## Mamara (12. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Danke fürs Weiterarbeiten
> Manchmal gehen die Link ins Leere, vielleicht wärs besser den Produktnamen zu schreiben und dann den Link extra zu setzen, dann kann man ggf. googeln.
> Alex



Die Links führen früher oder später immer ins leere, da die Shopseiten ständig überarbeitet werden. Für was dauerhaftes kann man es sich also komplett sparen.

Die Toxy-Federgabeln passen überhaupt nicht, die sind von Einbaulänge, Vorlauf und Federverhalten auf Falt/Liegeräder für Erwachsene optimiert.


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Oktober 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Die Links führen früher oder später immer ins leere, da die Shopseiten ständig überarbeitet werden.


 
Deswegen schrieb ich ja



stubenhocker schrieb:


> vielleicht wärs besser den Produktnamen zu schreiben und dann den Link extra zu setzen, dann kann man ggf. googeln


 
Alex


----------



## homerjay (12. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade jetzt erst auf den Thread gestoßen, aber das ist eine super Idee.
Bei den Pedalen finde ich allerdings, daß auch Erwachsenpedale ihren Zweck gut erfüllen. Mein Großer fährt DMR V8 an seinem 20-Zöller und kommt gut damit zurecht. Die wechselbaren Pins habe ich allerdings rausgemacht, die festen bieten noch genügend Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (12. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt übrigens - bereits ziemlich weit unten vergraben - einen längeren Thread mit ursprünglich ähnlicher Intention und Inhalt: 

Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein - Übersicht leichter, kindertauglicher Teile 

...ist allerdings dannletztlich  doch eher diskussionslastig statt übersichtsmäßig geraten, aber auch aus den Diskussionen lässt sich sicher die eine oder andere Inspiration für den eigenen Aufbau auftreiben. Und zwischendrin gibts dann schon auch da immer wieder Bilder kinderradgeeigneter Parts auf der Waage. Auch da mal reinzuschauen, lohnt sich daher m.E.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## stubenhocker (13. Oktober 2012)

20 Zoll Stahlgabel Point 28.6/Gewinde/black (Starrgabel 20", 11/8) klickerdiklack
ist zwar mit Gewinde, bei unserem Kona endet das Gewinde aber über dem Steuerrohr, so dass ich problemlos Ahead-Steuersatz und -Vorbau (klemmt auf dem Gewinde) montieren konnte.
Alex


----------



## trifi70 (13. Oktober 2012)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> so dass ich problemlos Ahead-Steuersatz und -Vorbau (klemmt auf dem Gewinde) montieren konnte.


Mag am Kinderrad aufgrund (vermutet) geringerer Belastung grad noch ok sein. Aber eigentlich müsst man schreiben: Bitte nicht nachmachen! Es gibt dafür eine passendere Lösung, kostet allerdings einiges an Gewicht und baut natürlich auch höher...

Teile:
Reifen Black Jack 1,9" für Größen wie 16" wofür es keine Mow Joe gibt, z.B. bei cycle aix oder Radhammer günstig zu bekommen
Reifen Kenda Small Block 8, leider in bestimmten Größen in Deutschland kaum zu kriegen


----------



## pebcak (14. Oktober 2012)

Gabel RST-M2. http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...bel-M-2-Single-Shock-30-mm-20-Zoll-weiss.html Nicht ganz billig, aber leicht.


----------



## TonySoprano (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe es sei mir ausnahmsweise erlaubt, ich habe demnächst o.g. Gabel zu verkaufen. Ist ca ein halbes Jahr verbaut gewesen, ich hätte gern 95,- inclu Versand  (Schaft habe ich etwas gekürzt, werd ich noch nachmessen)


----------

